# Left Quad Fatigue



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been having this problem for some time now.

While i am out riding, after about 60km, my left quad starts to fatigue, and my vatus medialis (medial side of quads) feels like it's going to cramp. The extra 'burn' feeling is in my main body of the quads, until i feel a twang in my vastus medialis. 

My cleats are identical, my bike is symmetrical.

2 independent sports pracitioners have told me that it is nothing to do with my leg, but my back, and that there is tightness in my left bottom quadrant of my back, which is causing a nerve issue, that is causing the fatigue.
Therefore i need the left side of my back to loosen up...

I am still in the process of who i should go to, to fix this problem. 
Massage Therapist?
Osteopath?
Chiropractor?
Acupunture? 

Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

The sports people are probaly right(or close to it) Massage is good, seeing a chrio is also a good idea, bike fit maybe an issue. Try to find out "why" you ahve this imbalance then find out how to remendy it


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Message therapist and s/he can recommend some good stretches that you should routinely perform.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd look for a root cause too.

Is this a new thing for you? Changed your desk / mattress / car lately?


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> I'd look for a root cause too.
> 
> Is this a new thing for you? Changed your desk / mattress / car lately?


It's been around for several years now, over the past 5 years i have dislocated my left shoulder twice, the most recent one was about a year ago. So, i am 'guessing' that might be something to do with it. 
However i have also dislocated my right shoulder 3 times before that as well!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

So do the massage, learn and practice some stretches, do some core work too.

If that doesn't work, then may to the cracker's table, though of course there's no guarantee there either. 

Or you could get a steroid shot in the right place. Those are the shizznit, tell you what. A little 'roid and some ultrasound, jammed muscles loosen right up.


----------

